# iCloud vs Gmail



## Guidou64 (9 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour. J'hésite un peu dans le choix de ma messagerie. Quels seraient les avantages de l'une et de l'autre. 
Avez vous une expérience positive d'une utilisation unique d'iCloud
D'avance merci


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2014)

Je déplace, vu que ce n'est pas vraiment une question OS X.


----------



## Guidou64 (9 Septembre 2014)

Ah mince! Merci


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2014)

je te dirai 
prends les DEUX et tu verras toi même ce qui te convient à TOI
( et tu gardes les 2, ca sert toujours)

on rappelle qu'il est vivement conseillé d'avoir plusieurs adresses emails

*c'est pratique
(séparations sur au moins 3 adresses , privé -boulot , "tout web" etant  un classique)

* on peut en avoir autant qu'on veut
(et dans des services differents tant qu'à faire)

*on peut même s'en créer pour des besoins ciblés
exemple  crée specifiquement pour recherche achat voiture , vente d'apparte ,  membre de telle association etc etc


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2014)

De mon côté, j'ai deux adresses iCloud et un certain nombre d'adresses GMail (je conserve pudiquement le nombre par-devers moi...), plus une petite dizaine d'adresses plus ou moins importantes et, enfin, deux adresses qui le sont davantage. 
On peut considérer que c'est excessif... :rateau:

Pour répondre un peu plus précisément à ton interrogation : avant, une de mes deux adresses GMail principales (les autres sont secondaires dans leur usage : backups, transferts, tests et tout ça) servait beaucoup pour le perso et l'autre pour le professionnel. De même elles avaient l'une mon carnet d'adresse et chacune un agenda. J'ai finalement décidé de basculer contacts et agendas sur iCloud parce que :
a) Google me gonfle un peu et je compte ne plus l'utiliser à terme
b) iCloud ne m'inspire pas une grande confiance MAIS a toujours bien fonctionné avec mes Macs.

Pour le côté Macs / iPhone / iPad / iPod Touch, tout ce que j'utilise fonctionne bien.
J'ai acheté un petit soft pour mon téléphone SONY et la synchronisation est impeccable.

Pour la messagerie, toutes ces solutions proposent de l'IMAP mais il faut bien dire que GMail pose ici ou là des problèmes de compatibilité. iCloud, lui, ne m'a jamais embêté, quelle que soit la plate-forme utilisée (OS X, Linux et autres UN*X, Windows, Android, MeeGo, BBOS, WebOS, etc.)

Reste que ma messagerie principale, en terme d'utilisation générale, est ailleurs et que ma messagerie principale, en terme d'utilisation strictement privée, est encore ailleurs, chez un fournisseur de qualité, payant (hé oui ! mais pas cher) et remarquablement performant.


----------



## Guidou64 (9 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses. Dans leur conditions ceci me fait un peu peur
Remarque : si vous nachetez pas du stockage supplémentaire ou ne réduisez pas lespace de stockage utilisé prochainement, vous ne pourrez plus envoyer ni recevoir de-mails avec votre adresse iCloud, guidoumail@icloud.com.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2014)

les conditions de qui? iclahoude ou djimél?
---
en passant les conditions de quasi tout service - site sont à faire frémir
(mais personne ne les lit vraiment , d'ailleurs des sites ont foncé dans la brèche de ce travers et décortiquent et soulignent les points importants ou litigieux)


----------

